

Show HN: Ready to move on and give your MVP a new home... - thahandoff
http://handoff.it/

======
thahandoff
Still hanging on to an old MVP or software prototype? Did you build the next
great startup that hasn't gone anywhere, but still could? You've moved on, but
your old project still has potential? You've got the code, the branding, the
design, the IP and the domain name, but don't have the time or financing to
keep your project moving forward? Then we have the solution for you: Sell it
with The Handoff at handoff.it !

Looking for a particular startup concept that you know is out there? Want to
hit the ground running? Want to buy an off-the-shelf startup? Then we have the
solution for you: Sell it with The Handoff at handoff.it.

Hey @sparker (Sean Parker) !! Want to be our first client?? @airtime

------
northernstartup
How does this compare to Flippa and Apptopia?

~~~
lm54
Flippa and Apptopia are for completed and launched (or nearly launched) online
services (be they websites or apps) that may (or may not) already be
generating revenue stream, whereas Handoff.it is for earlier stage projects
that are still at the MVP stage and whose founders have lost the drive - or
lack the time or resources – to make their MVP progress further and take it to
the next level. Handoff.it is geared more to the hacker community or to
investors who would then hire programmers and designers to work with them to
bring the MVP to a commercially-viable level. The idea is that they’ll be
buying a new working site, with up to date coding standards, design and
branding then take it from there …

Bottom line: Handoff.it is a complement to, rather than a competitor of,
Flippa and Apptopia.

